

Just Add Points? What UX Designers Can Learn (and not Learn) from Games - alanthonyc
http://noteandpoint.com/2010/06/just-add-points/

======
valyagolev
While there is a great point in the presentation itself - the connection
between our actions and rewards makes fun, it's something we can't see in the
"real life", - there is an odd summary: "The core fun in games is learning
under optimal conditions".

Okay, I can see why almost all fun from games is fun from learning (it seems
like Ralph Koster haven't tried to eat anything tasteful, but OK, fun from
games is fun from learning). But it's just =>, not <=>. Why every kind of
learning (under "optimal conditions") is fun? What's new or great in learning
(except for the thing you're learning - something not very real in case of
games)? What's so useful in learning meaningless things, like moving Pacman,
so the evolution would make us to get fun from it? And why would this strange
connection last when we add learning to Microsof Excel?

------
nnash
LinkedIn displays profile completeness on your dashboard by awarding
percentage points to your profile for completing certain actions. Mine is at
90% because I've chosen not to upload my resume and have filled in certain
fields manually. Most gamers will tell you that not having full completion of
something is frustrating. Having points/achievements for an application can be
fun and awarding, but it can also be annoying if used ineffectively. Speaking
of, I'd love to see a desktop app/game for mac with growl+achievements.

------
bdickason
Is there a video of this online anywhere? I'd love to see the talk after
reading the slides/pdf.

